# Sandusky River Walleye Run



## sertommy (Apr 26, 2007)

headed up Friday...is the run still on. Any particular spot along the river you might recommend. Is it to late?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

See the thread at the bottom of this page about the river being closed.


----------



## sertommy (Apr 26, 2007)

ress said:


> See the thread at the bottom of this page about the river being closed.


 IA verified with the mayor the sheriff's department in Fremont police that you still are allowed to fish however you are not allowed to park I am getting dropped off


----------



## bigbi (Nov 11, 2019)

Was all over the river Today, from Old Fort to the south all the way up to State Rd. bridge in Town, saw a total of 5 guys fishing in Town only, not 1 fish seen that was caught. A complete nightmare on the River compared before the shutdown! I suggest not to waist your Time at this point!


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

bigbi said:


> Was all over the river Today, from Old Fort to the south all the way up to State Rd. bridge in Town, saw a total of 5 guys fishing in Town only, not 1 fish seen that was caught. A complete nightmare on the River compared before the shutdown! I suggest not to waist your Time at this point!


never seen so many law enforcement on watch as I did yesterday.


----------



## bigbi (Nov 11, 2019)

Yes overcheck, forgot to mention all the Law in Fremont yesterday. Went to Bayview causeway and Marblehead after Fremont, and saw not only regular Law but 5 vehicles of Border Patrol in several different places. What????


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Just doing their job.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Was driving past Wolf Creek Park yesterday afternoon and decided to check the place out. I've been past there thousands of times but never stopped. I drove back to the boat launch and decided to make a few casts. The very first cast with a 3" black Gulp twister connected. Unfortunately, it was just a 15" sheephead.


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

Bvil said:


> Was driving past Wolf Creek Park yesterday afternoon and decided to check the place out. I've been past there thousands of times but never stopped. I drove back to the boat launch and decided to make a few casts. The very first cast with a 3" black Gulp twister connected. Unfortunately, it was just a 15" sheephead.


any word on Fremont opening up


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Haven't really kept up on local news but I assume that public access is still closed. White bass should be starting soon and that brings crowds as well, though more local than out of state fishermen.


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

I just read that the Fremont mayor has opened up Rodger Young Park. Walsh Park was open last weekend.


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

I will take a drive over thx for info


----------

